# NeoMagic Magic Graph



## Vitiate (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm at a loss and very new to FreeBSD, having been interested in linux for a few years, but only as what I'd describe as in "Intermediate" user I've gotten bored with those distros and I'm quite excited about FreeBSD and the way it works.

I have an old IBM ThinkPad 600x which has a neomagic magicgraph chipset and I'm having hell getting X to run gdm. I've added both xorg and gnome using;

`pkg_add -r xorg gnome2` on my FreeBSD 8 fresh install, and added 
	
	



```
gnome_enable=YES
```
 to rc.conf. When the thinkpad boots it can't find any screens, so I've built the neomaic driver from the ports.

Now, when the laptop boots it attempts to launch gnome but crshes with a currpt display

Please help, I can't figure out where this is a configuration issue or a problem with the drivers. It's getting quite frustrating but I really am not ready to give up on FreeBSD yet!

Cheers!


----------



## mickey (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe this is related to:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/148340

I was having similar issues with the neomagic driver on a ThinkPad 600 after updating the existing installation.


----------



## Vitiate (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats brilliant, Cheers Mickey!



> Using the neomagic driver xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.4 with xorg-server-1.7.5,1 results in an unresolved symbol 'xf86UDelay' at runtime.



That sounds right, any idea where I can view a log to see if the last message was 
	
	



```
xf86UDelay
```

I guess this isn't likely to be resolved in the near future as the hardware is so dated, any work arounds?


----------



## Vitiate (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry I didn't read properly, How do I apply the patch?

Edit the following?


```
--- src/neo_driver.c.orig	2009-07-28 07:18:09.000000000 +0200
+++ src/neo_driver.c	2010-07-03 15:27:57.000000000 +0200
@@ -113,6 +113,7 @@
```


----------



## mickey (Aug 3, 2010)

Vitiate said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't read properly, How do I apply the patch?




```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic
make extract
cd work/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.4
patch < patch.txt
cd ../..
make
make deinstall
make reinstall
```
That should do the trick.

As for your other question... you probably only get to see the error message, when you log in over network from another machine and issue the startx command from there, as the local display is in a totally unusable state afterwards.


----------



## Vitiate (Aug 3, 2010)

mickey said:
			
		

> ```
> cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic
> make extract
> cd work/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.4
> ...



Again, fanastic! Thank you very much!

I'll have a go tonight at applying this patch, thank you for your support!


----------



## Vitiate (Aug 3, 2010)

Worked first time around, I now have a working desktop installation of FreeBSD which I can post this message using! Many thanks, really appreciate you taking the time out to lend a hand!


----------

